
'Love hormone' controls sexual behaviour in mice - Libertatea
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-29545469
======
xg15
Journalists: Scientists found the love gene!

Scientists: That's not how it works at all! There is no love gene! A gene
merely describes how and when to build particular proteins - e.g. hormones -
which, together form complex processes in the organism which eventually result
in ...

Journalists: Scientists found the love hormone!

Scientists: ...

~~~
TeMPOraL
Relevant:
[http://www.phdcomics.com/comics.php?n=1174](http://www.phdcomics.com/comics.php?n=1174).

------
pacofvf
So the "love hormone" side effects are:

> Oxytocin is a natural hormone that causes the uterus to contract. Common
> side effects include redness or irritation at the injection site, loss of
> appetite, nausea, vomiting, cramping, or stomach pain.

[http://www.rxlist.com/pitocin-side-effects-drug-
center.htm](http://www.rxlist.com/pitocin-side-effects-drug-center.htm)

~~~
delecti
On the plus side it means pharmaceutical companies won't be marketing oxytocin
as a relationship aide.

------
rdegges
While this article doesn't necessarily present anything new, I thought I'd
chime in with some related information.

In males (at least), the hormone Testosterone is primarily responsible for sex
drive (along with sufficiently low amounts of Estrogen). It's been studied
quite extensively -- but webmd does a pretty good job of summarizing
Testosterone's effect on libido in men: [http://www.webmd.com/men/how-low-
testosterone-can-affect-you...](http://www.webmd.com/men/how-low-testosterone-
can-affect-your-sex-drive)

